# Meca 3x SQL August 15



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sundown Audio big event.
Hickory MotorSpeed Way
3130 Hwy 70 SE
Newton, North Carolina 28658

3x points.

$25/member
$30/non members

Judging outside main venue away from SPL.

It's a grass parking area. No power available

Please PM me if plan to attend. I want to get things done efficiently as as safely as possible.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

But where

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

opekone said:


> But where


Yep, that's my question as well. I know Sundown are based in NC, so guessing somewhere down there. Sending a PM.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Edited w location and address


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Please go to the FB page, There is a waiver to complete to simplify things. Thank you



https://www.facebook.com/events/588740441709323/?active_tab=discussion


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Iasca 3x Sq also added. Keith Turner judging


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll attend for sure if I’m in town - may be driving back from PA that day - if that falls through - I’d be all over this. Thanks Mic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Reminder


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I am interested. Not a member of either organization.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

court said:


> I am interested. Not a member of either organization.


Doesn't matter if you're a member .
If you're interested in joining you can do so online 
Or it's only an extra $10/ entry to compete as a non member


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

No idea who will be there for this, but I am looking forward to it. Headed down Friday, hopefully be in the area around 6pm or so.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> No idea who will be there for this, but I am looking forward to it. Headed down Friday, hopefully be in the area around 6pm or so.


Personally I wouldn't go directly to Hickory, there isn't much there.

Also no idea who or how many people. Hopefully a few but not too many


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a trip on Friday, but I’m going to try to make it over to this event on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Mic10is said:


> Doesn't matter if you're a member .
> If you're interested in joining you can do so online
> Or it's only an extra $10/ entry to compete as a non member


I will see you Saturday


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Personally I wouldn't go directly to Hickory, there isn't much there.


Confirmed. The sign saying "Hickory Downtown" appeared to point to the Walmart parking lot. 

Raining currently, hopefully the weather clears up a little tomorrow (storms are predicted, fingers crossed just a passing afternoon storm).

The hotel parking lot here is full of SPL vehicles.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> Confirmed. The sign saying "Hickory Downtown" appeared to point to the Walmart parking lot.
> 
> Raining currently, hopefully the weather clears up a little tomorrow (storms are predicted, fingers crossed just a passing afternoon storm).
> 
> The hotel parking lot here is full of SPL vehicles.


Good luck. I hope you make it through the night.
See u tomorrow 
Bring a tent, a boat and umbrella


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

We survived, parked up, listening to the SPL guys sit in traffic... gotta hand it to them, it's an impressive turnout of vehicles.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking forward to some updates and pictures.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice turn out all things considered. Thanks to those who braved the iffy weather etc 

Hopefully see everyone at the VA meet


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank You Mic for making this happen and for starting this thread for us to participate. I’m not on FB much, so I wouldn’t have known about the event without this thread. 

Thankful to Keith Turner for judging IASCA - it was good that he was able to use this event to help train another judge. 

It was great seeing old comrades - Nick, Leonard, Shawn, Jeff, Ian, John, Jones - and meeting new folks like Courtland (I think I got that right). Iffy weather, changing every 15 minutes. I was negligent on my photo taking, but I managed to take a handful. 

Weather









Line to get in at 10:30









Shawn’s beautiful new ride



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like it was a well attended event. Thanks for the photos


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Mic and Keith for judging, it was a really enjoyable day. The weather wasn't too bad, it could have rained all day or been considerably hotter! Driving home was miserable, rain non stop for about 300 of the 320 miles. Thankfully the only wreck we came across was a tractor trailer on the opposite side that looked to have lost control, doubly thankful that it only came to rest against the guardrail and not come through into oncoming traffic. 

Some good feedback on the Volvo, I'll be calling the dealer tomorrow asking about recall parts.... overall though, really good time and glad we made the drive down.

I took a few pictures with the drone that I'll post up later today. Looking forward to November's meet now.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

A few pictures I took...



http://imgur.com/i1v8nn1




http://imgur.com/5vIk8fd




http://imgur.com/svBTWjw




http://imgur.com/Kl22Sr1




http://imgur.com/BEO1rNd

Imgur

Was pretty slack at taking many pictures, nothing new there!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot to post a link to the meet thread for November in Virginia - I mentioned I would for Court. 










2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia


I'm starting a new thread (and re-directing the previous thread to this one) so there is less chance of confusion. I've experienced this in the past with change of location on the same scheduled date.......doesn't always goes smoothly. Reason for the change of date As you know, there is a...




www.diymobileaudio.com







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

It was nice meeting everybody yesterday. I enjoyed the demos I was able to get. I have some homework to do with my installer. I did well considering it was my first time really competing. I will definitely will try to make it to the November meet.


----------

